# Nature's Logic?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know it. Do you have a link?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hate to tell ya but it all looks gray to your dog. LOL I haven;t heard of it but will take a look at it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's the link to the chicken dry food:

Nature's Logic

INGREDIENTS: Chicken Meal, Millet, Chicken Fat, Montmorillonite, Brewer's Yeast, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Spray Dried Chicken Liver, Pumpkin Seed, Animal Plasma, Kelp, Natural Flavoring, Cottage Cheese, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Egg Shell Meal, Avocado, Chicory Root, Tomato Powder, Almonds, Spray Dried Cod Liver Oil, Apple Powder, Blueberry Powder, Apricot Powder, Carrot Powder, Pumpkin Powder, Cranberry Powder, Broccoli Powder, Spinach Powder, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidium Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Coagulans Fermentation Product, Dried Pineapple Extract, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachtium Fermentation Extract, Mixed Tocopherols.

It has millet as it's second ingredient which I have never heard of except in bird food:

Wilkepedia:
The millets are a group of small-seeded species of cereal crops or grains, widely grown around the world for food and fodder. They do not form a taxonomic group, but rather a functional or agronomic one. Their essential similarities are that they are small-seeded grasses grown in difficult production environments. It was millets, rather than rice, that formed important parts of prehistoric diet in Chinese Neolithic and Korean Mumun societies.................As none of the millets are closely related to wheat, they are appropriate foods for those with celiac disease or other forms of allergies/intolerance of wheat. However, millets are also a mild thyroid peroxidase inhibitor and probably should not be consumed in great quantities by those with thyroid disease.

I have never seen a dog food with millet in it before. And Montmorillonite is really really odd. It is a clay which swells in water but is apparently used to "bind toxins and remove them from your dog's digestive tract." Hmm, interseting.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Millet sounds like another way to get corn up there in the ingredients without people looking.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Eww-and animal plasma, too. This is a weird list of ingredients!


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

ok, thanks! I mean it looked good and I have heard lots of good things about it, which is why I asked the company about the free sample (which they were very quick to send out to me). Our pet store said that it is good for supplemental feedings but it's new to them so they haven't had many people buy it and give good or bad reviews on it.

Here's is a link to the free sample that they sent me, they sent me a sampe of their treats too: Nature's Logic


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not saying it isn't good but it is an odd list of ingredients


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Notice it doesn't mention what it's preserved with?

Huge discussion on the Newf forum about this.  I believe it's preserved with citric acid.....which isn't a chemical, BUT there is a Purdue study out there saying that they've found that citric acid is a "risk factor" for causing bloat...yet they're not positive about causation. Remember, folks causation is extremely difficult to study. Risk studies help divide the elephant into smaller pieces. 

Epidemiology

Epidemiology

Mile High Weimaraner Club


Others feel it isn't so. Orijen and Arcana is also preserved with citric acid.

Most are preserved with Vitamin E........tocopherals.

Anyway....I know a few Newf people who feed it, and who like it. Same goes for Orijen. Of course.....none have been feeding it for a LONG time. But neither are brand new foods - they've been around a while.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Call me old fashion but all these new foods these days. I think I am going to stick with the company that has been researching dogs and food for over 50 years.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I like some of the new foods Hooch.........and don't necessarily trust many of them.......whether they've been in business for 5 years or 50 years.


----------

